
This Will Cut You: Go's Sharper Edges - jaytaylor
https://www.infoq.com/presentations/go-security
======
jaytaylor
I found this to be a refreshingly high-quality presentation of practical
security concerns when dealing with applications and services written in Go or
any of it's toolchain.

~~~
zeveb
I wish that it weren't a video … can't watch it at work.

~~~
jaytaylor
Agreed, the content was excellent but I had to settle for mostly just
listening to the audio portion.

